# foxes-vizslas, rules of the shoot



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this may only be applicable in the UK, but all answers are most welcome. on our driven shoots we have a rule that no ground game can be shot, ,,,, with the exception of foxes....here's the quandary, a Viz and a fox are very similar in colour and a Viz could very easily be mistaken for a fox by a shooter of advancing years or poor eyesight. Personally I like to let Ruby go as God intended, ie no collar or any other items that may get snagged on branches etc. As the only red dog on our shoot the Shoot Captain does empthasize at the start to make sure and double check that the shooters aren't pointing at her when the final flush is being pushed through.
So, I guess the question is, would you put a distinguishing marker on your dog with the risk of it getting snagged, or let your dog run naked with the risk of getting shot by mistake?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes. My dog wears a blaze orange collar on upland hunts.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Yes. My dog wears a blaze orange collar on upland hunts.


and to me that is prudent Debs, but what I'm talking about is a totally different terrain, for example, I bought a machete today to get through some of the undergrowth/windfall trees that we have to plough through, hence the snagging issues.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd consider a hunters orange skid plate. I think it would be less likely to snag and provide safety for your pup.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

At the risk of being laughed out of the Hunting section...

There is dog-friendly hair color. I assume some types are temporary. You wouldn't have to color her entire coat - just enough that she can't be confused with a fox in the brush. No additional snag risk.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

jld640 said:


> At the risk of being laughed out of the Hunting section...
> 
> There is dog-friendly hair color. I assume some types are temporary. You wouldn't have to color her entire coat - just enough that she can't be confused with a fox in the brush. No additional snag risk.


now that is a good idea! ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

There's a pet boutique here in town that dyes dog hair. I thought it was ridiculous to see some of the designs. A bright colored pet friendly hair dye actually isn't a bad idea for the au natural working dog. Especially on your wirehair Harrigab. If you do go that route, we want pics


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

dmak said:


> There's a pet boutique here in town that dyes dog hair. I thought it was ridiculous to see some of the designs. A bright colored pet friendly hair dye actually isn't a bad idea for the au natural working dog. Especially on your wirehair Harrigab. If you do go that route, we want pics


without a doubt, if I can find some kind of henna stuff that will wash out, too right, absolutely no probs or vanity as regards pics, if it keeps my girl safe whilst hunting I'm all for it


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw some temporary spray on hair dye in bright red, pink,orange, green and blue at the Halloween shop this year, that may be an idea


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.petswelcome.com/articles/technicolor-canines-dog-dye.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

dmak said:


> http://www.petswelcome.com/articles/technicolor-canines-dog-dye.html


there is a line though ha ha!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd spray paint her bright orange, with safe coloring, and write Dog on both sides in white letters.

I don't know if you have "slob hunters" in the UK, but we have them here. If it moves, they'll shoot it. They're an exceedingly small minority, but,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Brook wears this to be seen in the dark, glows nicely, you would have to have very poor eye sight to miss him.

Its by Hurrta Life Guard Twilight Vest.

I can check it for snags if you want hes had is about a year.

Jo


----------

